# Touchpad on Dell Latitude 7400 isn't working



## TW1920 (Feb 26, 2020)

Hi,

on Dell Latitude 7400 the touchpad isn't working. Have tried some ways I found without any success.

All other parts are working as they should. There's no /dev/psm0 only after plug in a usb mouse I can see an usm0 - USB mouse is working fine as it should.

Is it possible to get an ALPS touchpad running on FreeBSD?

Thanks for any help


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2020)

Apparently newer laptops seem to have their touchpad connected through I2C. This isn't supported yet. Not sure if that's the case with your laptop but it's very likely. There is some preliminary support in -CURRENT, hopefully this will find its way back to the various versions some time soon. 






						⚙ D16698 First draft HID over I2C support (Mouse only)
					






					reviews.freebsd.org


----------

